
Financing innovation: creative destruction vs. destructive creation (2013)[pdf] - zenonian
http://policydialogue.org/files/events/851full1_Mazzucato.pdf
======
zenonian
Extract from conclusion:

"The key problem is how to de-financialize real economy companies, and to find
ways that value creation activities (in both the financial sector and real
economy) are rewarded over value extraction activities. This will entail both
finding and supporting sources of finance that provide long-term committed
patient capital, but also specific policy mechanisms that limit the power of
large shareholders, which has allowed ‘trading’ to be rewarded over
‘investment’ and also caused innovation-led growth (a result of a collective
process) to lead to a less collective, less equitable, highly unstable
economic structure." \- M. Mazzucato (2013)

